

Hey HN Support, Sintel: A complete open source movie by Blender. - skbohra123
http://www.sintel.org/

======
skbohra123
Here is the link to video - <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRsGyueVLvQ>

------
artmageddon
I'm curious as to what kind of setup was used to produce this, in terms of
render farms, number of animators, etc..

~~~
skbohra123
Blog seems to be taken off for the release. Will be back tomorrow.

